# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox 2.2.4 Bulk Samsung & Alcatal & MTK & SPD..OTHERS ARE OUT OF BUSINESS !!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Adjust MTK Android Write Flash
Adjust ADB_ROOT
SPD Android added new flash ic
Added Samsung Phones for Read Code 
Added Alcatal Phones to unlock etc    List of Samsung Support Phones for Read Code  
A177, B130S, B130T, B138, B270i, BC01, C145, C160, C160B, C160L, C160M, C165, C166, C168, C168L, C270, C276, C276L, C280, C288
C3212, C3212i, C3222, C3222W, C3300, C3300i, C3300K, C3303, C3303K, C3310, C3310C, C3500, C3503, C3522, CC01, CC03, E1050
E1050V, E1055G, E1055T, E1070, E1070C, E1070M, E1070T, E1075, E1075L, E1080, E1080I, E1080F, E1080T, E1080W, E1081T, E1085
E1085F, E1085L, E1085T, E1086i, E1086L, E1086W, E1087T, E1088C, E1100, E1100C, E1100F, E1100H, E1100T, E1101C, E1105, E1105
E1105F, E1107, E1110, E1110c, E1112, E1117, E1120, E1120C, E1125, E1125W, E1130, E1130B, E1150, E1150i, E1150C, E115, E1160
E1170, E1170i, E1170T, E1172, E1175T, E1180, E1182, E1182L, E1186i, E1186W, E1190, E1195, E1200, E1200m, E1210, E1210M, E1210S
E1215, E1215F, E1230, E1230G, E1230T, E1232, E1232B, E1232L, E1252, E1310, E1310B, E1310C, E1360, E1360B, E1360C, E1360S, E1360M
E2100, E2100B, E2100L, E2120, E2121B, E2120L, E2121L, E2130, E2130B, E2152, E2210, E2210B, E2210C, E2210H, E2210L, E2210T, E2370
T101, T101G , T109, T119, T139, T155G, T219, T219S, T229, T239.A137,  A226, A227, A237, A256, A257, A437, B2100, B2100C, B3410, B3410L,  B3410R, B5702, B5702C, B5712, B5712C, B5722, C3510, C3518
C3610, C3610C, C5212, C5212I, C5212C, D600, D600e, D606, D608, D610,  D618, D780, D788, D820, D825, D828, D900, D900E, D900i, D900P
D908, D908i, D980, D988, E1390, E200, E200B, E208, E208B, E230L, E236,  E250, E250D, E250L, E250i ,E250V ,E250W, E251, E2510, E2510
E2510C, E2550, E2550D, E251C, E256, E258, E258d, E260, E340, E340e, E348, E350, E350E, E358, E370, E376, E378, E380, E388, E390
E398, E480, E488, E500, E508, E590, E598, E640, E648, E670, E690, E698,  E730, E736, E740, E747, E748, E750, E758, E760, E768, E780
E786, E788, E830, E838, E890, E898, F110, F118, F150, F158, F250, F250L, F256, F258, F260, F265, F266, F268, F270, F270i, F270L
F275L, F278, F278i, F480L, F488E, G600, G600L, G608, G610, G618, G808E,  I710, I718, I720, I728, I750, I858, J150, J158, J210, J218
J700, J700G, J700I, J700L, J700V, J706, J708, J708C, J708I, J770, J778, J808E, L250, L258, L310, L318, L600, L608, L708E, L750
L758, M1360, M150, M158, M200, M208, M2310, M2710, M2710C, M3200, M3310,  M3310C, M3318, M3318C, M3510, M3510C, M3510L, M610, M618
P180, P200, P207, P220, P240, P250, P260, P780, P788, P850, P858, S3100, S3100C, S3110, S3600, S3600I, S3600C, S3600H, S3600I
S3600L, S3601, S366, S5050, S5050C, S5200, S5200C, S5220, S9402, T249,  T249R, T329, T339, T349, T369, T369R, T379, T401, T409, T429
T439, T456, T459, T509, T619, T729, T739, T809, U708E, U800E, U808E, U900L, U908E, X670, X678, X690, X698, X700, X708. 
List of Support Alcatal phones  
 F152,505K,AMSTERDAM,B331,B331 
C818,  C818 ,  CRYSTAL,
E101FLIP, 
 F115,   F121,   F122,   F123,  F331,
MISSIXTY2,   
OT103,   OT104,  OT105,   OT106,   OT107,   OT108,   OT109 ,  OT112 ,  OT113,   OT117 , OT132,   OT140,  OT150,  
OT2005,  OT2010,  OT2010,  OT2010G,  OT203,  OT203A,  OT203E,  OT204,    OT205 ,  OT206,  OT208,  OT209,  OT2117,  OT213,  OT214,  OT214W,  OT216  , OT217,   OT217D,   OT222,  OT223,   OT228,   OT228D,   OT232,    OT233,   OT250,   OT252,   OT262,   OT280,   OT282,   OT288,   OT292,    OT296,   OT297,   
OT300,   OT301,   OT303,   OT304,   OT3040,   OT3041,   OT3042,   OT305,    OT306  OT308  OT310  OT311  OT312  OT315  OT315M  OT352  OT355   OT355D  OT356  OT360  OT361  OT362  OT363  OT380  OT383  OT385  OT385J   OT390  OT455  OT505  OT505K  OT506  OT506D  OT507  OT508  OT510  OT530   OT540  OT543  OT555  OT565  OT565K  OT585  OT600  OT602  OT606  OT608   OT650  OT655W  OT660  OT665  OT706  OT708  OT710  OT799  OT799  OT800   OT802  OT802Y  OT803  OT803D  OT806  OT806D  OT807  OT808  OT808G  OT809   OT810  OT810D  OT813  OT813D  OT813F  OT818  OT819  OT828  OT838   OT870  OT871  OT880  OT888  OT90  OT900  OT901  OT902  OT905  OT907   OTC819D  OTF101  OTT66  OTTEST  Q5  S by SFR 3440  S122  SFR115  SFR1150   SFR121  SFR122  SFR123  T268  TCL-I802  TCL-I806  TCL-I806D  TCL-I880    TCL-I898  TCL-I900  TCLI905  TCL-Q3  TCL-T208  TCL-T218  TCL-T255   TCL-T355  Text Ed 152 by SFR  T-Mobile Accord  Virgin VM202  Virgin  VM665  VM621I  VM800  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك جزيت خيرا

----------

